# Bifold door on floating floor



## dknarnd (May 3, 2009)

Can't seem to find alot of ideas on how to manage the bottom pivot of a bifold door on a floating floor. I have checked both HD and Lowes and noone in there even has a clue about it.

Anyway my plans are to drill an oversize hole thru the floating floor at the pivots screw down point then place a nylon bushing in the hole to hold the bracket off the floor. Put the screw thru the nylon bushing and into the subfloor to hold the bottom bracket of the bifold door. Am I on the right track here? Any other suggestions?

You would think the floor manufactuers would offer something for this.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

your plan should work. But this minor point where the floor cannot freely move is normally not a big problem. Another option may be to drill a threaded insert into the planks and use a bolt into this only. This way the flooring is holding up the pivot point and not the subfloor.


----------



## dknarnd (May 3, 2009)

I'm a little supprised here that there are no more responses to this. I know others have installed bifold doors on laminate before. What did they do?


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

I cut a hole for the bracket to fit through the floor with a gap around it.

I cut door stop trim to cover the bracket and the gap, stained it to match. It's three pieces of door stop mitered together that but against the jamb. They're glued to each other, but not the floor.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Dk,
Why don't you just fasten th bottom pivot brackets to the jamb on each side and not into the floor at all? Let it rest on the floor, I doubt it would stop the floor from moving if it had to. If you are worried about the bracket sitting on the floor, put a thin nylon shim under it so the floor can move easily if it does at all. 
Mike Hawkins


----------

